
The Crypto Currency Debate: Future of Money or Speculative Hype? - azizsaya
http://aswathdamodaran.blogspot.com/2017/08/the-crypto-currency-debate-future-of.html
======
panarky
Medium of exchange?

Fungible commodity?

Store of value?

Unit of account?

Global reserve currency?

Autonomous Ponzi scheme?

Speculative bubble?

Doesn't have to be just one of these.

Could be all of the above.

